# Ipod 3ème génération impossible à restaurer via iTunes



## nassimdrcy (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère que tout le monde va bien en pleine période de confinement !

Lors d'un récent vide-grenier, un des mes oncles a retrouvé un ancien iPod Classic de 3ème génération.
Nous avons tenté de le restaurer automatiquement via iTunes mais sans succès.
Egalement, nous avons essayé d'installer la dernière version compatible de son iOs via Itunes (cas en maintenant MAJ et en sélectionnant le fichier iPod_35.2.0.4) mais rien n'y fait.

Comme expliqué dans ma présentation, je suis fan de ces vieux iPods et j'adorerai pouvoir le réutiliser quotidiennement (surtout qu'il à une capacité de malade!).

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer la marche à suivre, je lui serai éternellement reconnaissant 

Bonne journée et bon confinement à tous!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Avril 2020)

Je rencontre le même problème depuis Catalina. 
Est-ce parce que iTunes n'existe plus ? C Musique aujourd'hui ?

Il m'est impossible de voir son contenu, de charger de mes nouvelles musiques. 
Elles sont sur mon iMac<Musique. 

Cet iPod m'a été donné par ma cadette (modèle de 2009 ? ou avant, je peux juste vous dire qu'il est tout mini et collector). QQ1 pas-t-il une idée ?


----------

